# New here! 37 TTC, low AMH & sperm morphology, abnormal cells, no kids yet



## Anne_Boleyn (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I’m new to this forum! I’m 37, my partner is 40, we don’t have children and we’ve been ttc for nearly a year – I have low AMH (3.1pmol/L) and my partner has low sperm morphology (2%). We’ve just been referred to a fertility clinic and I’m thinking about IVF abroad. 

I’ve had a miscarriage several years ago and LLETZ treatment for abnormal cells 7 years ago where part of my cervix has been removed, and the abnormal cells have now come back and I’m due for colposcopy next week. I don’t want to have another treatment now as we’ve just been referred to the fertility clinic. Any advice or wisdom or shared experiences will be more than welcomed!

Thank you all and all the best to you!

AB


----------



## SunUmbrella (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi there, 
Really sorry to hear you are going through this.  It must have been awful to have undergone the surgery to have part of your cervix removed and it is so disappointing to hear that the abnormal cells have come back.  

I'm afraid I don't have experience of abnormal cells in that sense but I would wonder if your two teams could liaise with each other to make the best plan for you? 

You wouldn't want to risk your health for the sake of trying IVF first. On average it takes three tries before success (which I'm sure you know already).  Our first cycle of IVF was with a Prague clinic and they insisted that I go for a mammogram before I could start the medication (I have no history, thankfully, of breast cancer but it is standard for their clinic). They had recently had a case where the patient had early stage breast cancer unbeknownst to her and became pregnant through IVF, which made her treatment much more complex.  

My instinct would be talk to both teams so that  they can make sure to put your health at the centre of any plan.

Best of luck with it all. Let us know how you get on. 
xxx


----------



## Anne_Boleyn (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi SunUmbrella,

thank you so much for your message - it's very comforting to read your words!

I agree it would be optimal to have both teams talk to each other and decide on the best course of action. I've got my gynae appointment on Wednesday, so fingers crossed what they find is not too sinister! Looking to have the fertility appointment soon too.

How are things with you? How was your experience in the clinic in Prague? This is an option I had looked into as well and it would be fantastic hearing directly from somebody who has had the experience!

Thank you and make sure you look after yourself in these very strange days! xx


----------

